# FOUR Series 2: 2 w/Lifetime + 2 expired - $300+ship



## JimR1998 (Dec 13, 2010)

Series2 Tivo with lifetime service for sale. I will throw in an additional expired (month-to-month) S2 unit if you'd like. Both units are working and in good condition.

They are SD 40 hours, model 540040-- gray case with white light bar in the front. They will work with FIOS, Comcast, etc. with an IR cable. Includes Tivo units and a remote for each.

I prefer paypal for payment. Shipping will be about $20 or you can pickup outside of Philly.

Thanks!


----------



## mtrunz (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you still have a S2 Tivo w/lifetime? Please email me at [email protected] to let me know. Thanks


----------

